# Flywheel bolts



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey,

I finally ordered my clutch last week- should arrive here in Canada soon. I was wondering about the stock flywheel bolts, are they ok to reuse? Or should i buy new ones?

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The original bolts should be OK to use. However if you're paranoid about it, buy new ones.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

rogoman said:


> The original bolts should be OK to use. However if you're paranoid about it, buy new ones.


What would you do if it was your car? Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would reuse them if they were in good condition. i had a friend go to the dealer a few months ago and they were about $8.00 per bolt.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

reuse them it wont hurt anything


----------

